# Gretsch Synchromatic



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I got my eyes on one of those but I can't find many informations on them over the internet. I discover that they are made in Korea for a short period of time and they almost diseappear since then. The one I found looks like a sparkle jet but without the bigsby, the price is good 200$ !
Did someone here know more about it?

Thanks for the help!

P.S. the look is the same but in redflakes!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maybe it's look bad, nobody have an opinion on it...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I did a quick search through the Gretsch site. I found lots of Synchromatic Archtops, but not a flat top like that one.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

Aren't those the Electromatic series?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Well, they were to be a short run only 4 years of productions. Here's link a found:

Sychromatic serie

I will look at it tomorrow! Hope I will not get a GAS attack!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I've played one. Not bad but nothing "special" per se. As is true of most inexpensive overseas guitars these days, MUCH better than anything cheap from the 60s thru early 90s. Check it out and see if you dig it.

TG


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Ya they are pretty on par with most Korean guitars. With the exception that they have a little better/unique sounding pickups. And of course they look cool  . How much they asking?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

For an used one, 200$! But I can't found the price of the new one back in the time or an idea of it!


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

It's a good price. I have seen them for $250 USD used. I think for $200, you'd be happy with it.

Personally for 'that' tone I'd be saving up for a Reverend Flatroc though


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Yeah, the look really interessing! I'm digging for one, but I'm one the thin line between that and buying an high end axe! Still confused!


----------

